# Has anyone applied on the skilled worker program since Feb 2008



## cp21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone applied on the skilled worker program since Feb 2008 when the process changed.
I have just applied (from within Canada as on a working holiday visa) - and was wondering how long the process is?


----------

